
A Pledge for Namespace Directives in C# - sedatk
https://medium.com/@ssg/a-pledge-for-namespace-directives-in-c-15a322504a15
======
JoeMayoBot
<3 C#. Anders Hejlsberg and the rest of the C# team have openly interacted
with developers from the first release. In recent years, they've opened the
design process to feedback from anyone:

[https://github.com/dotnet/csharplang](https://github.com/dotnet/csharplang)

